

Show HN: Hackerhub.org - saibotd
http://hackerhub.org/

======
JonnieCache
I hope you know what you are getting into running a service like this - have a
look at some of <http://pastebin.com/archive> for inspiration.

~~~
saibotd
Well, it is a bit different to pastebin as with hackerhub you need to host the
content by yourself.

That said I am sure there are plenty of ways to abuse the service ;)

~~~
gbaygon
I'm sure that when the service kicks off he will figure out the possible
solutions to abuse

------
toyg
Cool concept and nifty execution. It is still only pseudo-anonymous, because
you need a personal URL for the repo-file. Open-source it, add some basic
federation, and you have what Diaspora should have been from the start.

~~~
saibotd
It is open source (be aware that the
[sourcecode](<https://bitbucket.org/saibotd/hackerhub/src>) is not pretty)

> add some basic federation

How? Any ideas?

~~~
pork
In a sense, you already have, by requiring the content to be hosted elsewhere
and releasing the pulling code. There is beauty in simple tools like this one.
Kudos.

~~~
gbaygon
Yes. And i must say that the code is very small and well written.

------
hasenj
Interesting, I've had a similar idea, but different: you download a command
line tool and publish your local .md (markdown) files with it under some name,
like:

    
    
      $ p register <username>
      $ vim content.md
      $ p publish <content>.md # gets published under <username>.domain.com/<content>
    

I didn't know if people would find this useful, but judging from reactions to
this, it looks like there might be a market for it

------
rcfox
I don't think I understand. You post content elsewhere, and then this mirrors
it?

~~~
rhizome31
I think the point is that you write your content in Markdown, the structure of
your site in JSON, and this generates and serve HTML with a decent CSS.
Interesting for programmers who want to quickly publish content without
bothering with presentation. It's like Jekyll or Nanoc for busy (or lazy)
people.

~~~
hrabago
It would help if the site mentioned this. It reminds me of an old analysis of
the Mozilla website where, upon launching, it showed a full screenview that
preached the gospel of Open Source Software to the visitor instead of
providing the user with a link to the Firefox browser.

You have to provide some context to visitors, like maybe those who are not
coming from HN.

------
hardik988
This is really cool. Really quick to get started. It would be awesome to have
an option for custom DNS ! This looks like a cool way to have a bootstrapped
front-end for a few things I have in mind.

~~~
saibotd
Like posterous does it? Yeah, that'll be cool - I'll look into it. Next
version will also include an option for overriding the CSS.

~~~
johanbrook
Sounds great! While checking the project out, I was thinking that it would be
awesome if it was possible for me to do some design adjustments myself.

------
rhizome31
Interesting idea. I might find some use for this. By the way there seem to be
a problem with the link to the bitbucket repo.

~~~
saibotd
Link is fixed now

------
benwerd
Neat, neat, neat. Will there be a directory?

------
driverdan
Pretty interesting idea. Took me <2 min to get a page up for myself:

<http://driverdan.hackerhub.org/blog>

Are IDs first come, first serve?

~~~
saibotd
> Are IDs first come, first serve?

exactly

------
shazow
Stumbled on an error when going to /r of my url:

    
    
        Warning: file_get_contents() [function.file-get-contents]: Filename cannot be empty in /var/www/hackerhub/index.php on line 129

~~~
saibotd
Did you check the validity of your JSON?

~~~
shazow
Yessir.

------
mvts
My profile now shows a blank page... although my json file seems to be valid.
Help? <http://mats.hackerhub.org/>

Great work by the way :)

------
gbaygon
I like the idea, and the minimalist approach. Since there is no registration,
how do you deal with duplicate ids?

PS: Please commit to bitbucket!

~~~
saibotd
I completely forgot the repo! I'll push any minute now. If the id in your
profile is taken you'll get an error message.

------
eliot_sykes
Think I get it but would like to see a shorter intro making it obvious what it
does. Maybe a couple of links to demo sites.

------
adrianwaj
perhaps one could categorize pages, eg, I mentioned something here about
creating a UIpalette <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3060902> \- could
you pivot around that? Make the site a destination to find new content.

~~~
saibotd
Great idea! Any ideas of how such a categorization could look like?

~~~
adrianwaj
just create them on-the-fly as submitted. The problem will be spam, I would
have an API key that's created upon captcha signup that's attached to a
submission, and opens up new capabilities. Maybe too complicated.

Ideally I could create a plugin, that would load a new random page from
category UI after every press, then at the top of the browser would display
some metadata attached to a page, like a "further info" link.

Perhaps you could create a category tree that users populate, and then allow
random tags to associate -- like YT videos - choose a category but then attach
madeup tags - that would be best.

------
X-Istence
When you got to a URL that doesn't exist instead of throwing a 404 error it
just throws an PHP error!

~~~
saibotd
Oops, thanks! Should be fixed now

------
mhd
Is there a way to force a cache update or does this limit you to (at most) one
daily new item?

~~~
Autre

      If you've made changes to your profile, you may force a refresh by pointing your browser to hackerhub.org/r/yourid.

~~~
mhd
Thanks, missed that. Will put it in a post-commit hook.

------
Autre
Are arbitrary rss feeds recognized?

[edit:] Seems like rss, not atom feeds, are recognized.

------
terhechte
I really like the idea. May use it for a couple of upcoming things I wanted to
do.

------
jstepien
The font you've chosen is missing some characters.
<http://j.hackerhub.org/unicode>

~~~
program
What browser are you using? I can see all the characters. They have specified
'sans-serif' (which most of the times means Helvetica).

~~~
jstepien
I'm on Chrome 13 and yes, I see all characters too, but Ż, ž, č, ą and ę are
displayed in a fall-back sans-serif font. All others using Istok Web, as
defined in the CSS. It doesn't look good.

~~~
program
It seems that Chrome is indulgent with the font-family declaration. There is
an error in the CSS.

    
    
      font-family: 'Istok Web' sans-serif;
    

should be:

    
    
      font-family: 'Istok Web', sans-serif;
    

Firefox 7 ignore the above declaration showing the page in the default font. I
have forced 'Istok Web' with firebug and yes it looks ugly.

------
sixbit
Love it!

------
chanux
This is great. Can't wait till I get some free time to hack on.

------
shareme
This is interesting.. what prompted such a project?

~~~
saibotd
I've had something like this for years as my personal cms. Lately I've seen a
lot of valuable content hosted on closed platforms like g+ or even facebook
and it makes me kinda sad - the people are willingly gifting their content
away. If these companies decide you are no longer valuable to them (real name
debate, anyone?) you may loose all of your stuff.

If hackerhub goes offline tomorrow, every user will still have their content.

------
cmelbye
Wow, this is really cool. Nice work!

------
cobrabyte
Very cool. Great work!

